# Updates on Pongo :) :) :)



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

My little pongo  

I have made a new thread to update everyone on my little kitten pongo 

Thank you to the generosity & kindess of the person who gave me the amazing offer of paying for pongos xray & operation (if needed ), pongo is now safely waiting at the vets to be picked up by an ambulance & taken to another vets (the one hes at doesnt have the facilities) to have his xray done & any further treatment 

I would like to say that i really am very gratefull & appreciative of the person donating the funds for his care & so is pongo & in return i am going to volunteer at an animal charity whilst i dont have a job 

More updates coming when i have them


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Great, we want a minute to minute update of everything today.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fab news  xxx thinking of you and pongo  xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you very much for updating us Ping Pong I

I am very happy to hear Pongo is now well on the way with his veterinary treatment! :thumbup: 

Fingers crossed it may turn out from the x-ray results Pongo won't need an operation, but if he does, then you have the reassurance of knowing your amazingly kind benefactor will help you.

I am also pleased to hear of another positive development which has come out of this episode which is that you're going to be working as a volunteer for an animal charity, whilst you are unemployed! That is brilliant! I hope you will let us all know how you get on? 

Meanwhile, many good wishes for dear little Pongo's recovery, and I look forward to reading your updates.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Great news,

Looking forward to hearing more about him (and it would be great to hear your experiences while volunteering).


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Can I also say that it is EXTREMELY dangerous working at shelters and for animal charities (voice of experience)

You *WILL* want to bring home around 30 animals a day :scared: Between ging to Uni and gatting a job, I volunteered at a local RSPCA shelter. It was heartbreaking work, but very fulfilling!

Ian F.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for updating us PingPong 

Hope all goes well for your little man and look forward to the updates on how he's progressing and of course seeing lots of pics of him 

It's great that you're volunteering at an animal charity :thumbup: I also would love to hear how it goes 

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Good to hear Pongo will be getting seen and well done to you for volunteering at an animal shelter, you never know maybe this could be a career choice too  Well done to your benefactor too, what a kind heart :thumbup:


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

So glad Pongo is getting treatment. 

Massive good karma coming to the amazing person who is paying for his vet's bills!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

That's fantastic news!!

Please keep us updated with his developments and your own....can't wait to hear your reports on working at the shelter....that's really exciting


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

LaurenGrace said:


> > Massive good karma coming to the amazing person who is paying for his vet's bills!
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

On another positive note - volunteering is seen as a very positive approach with a prospective employer. 

:thumbup: Well done all round.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Best of luck little Pongo. I'm going to be refreshing this thread all day to see how you're getting on. And my fingers are tightly crossed that the x-ray reveals no need for surgery.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update, I hope all goes well with Pongos X-ray and well done you Pingpong for volunteering at an animal shelter :thumbup:

Viv xx


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Hope it all goes well for Pongo today! 

It's great you're going to 'pay it forward' by volunteering Pingpong, good luck finding a voluntary position at a shelter!

Gratitude to Pongo's PF angel!


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for the update and hope everything goes well for you both today.

Also well done whoever you are  may life be good to you.

you do realise that Pongo now not only has a mummy that loves him, he also has about 50 other step-parents all waiting for cuddles and to send get well soon kisses :001_wub:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Latest update on Pongo

Ping Pong says she has had a phone call from the vet. The x-ray has shown that Pongo has a fractured thigh, a piece of bone has broken off, so he will need an operation.

Pongo will be brought back to the vets nearer home today and kept in overnight and made comfortable. Then he will be taken back to the vets in Blackburn for the operation tomorrow.

He will need to be kept caged for at least a month after the operation, but he is expected to make a good recovery and be able to walk again once he has healed.

I know the news is upsetting guys, but please try to be as positive as possible in your reactions, and rejoice with relief that this little fellow is getting the expert attention he so much needs. :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

good luck to pongo with his op. at least they know now what it is.
and vets are soooooo good at getting them put back together these days. i have a dog harry whose injury to his leg was really bad to the extent of losing it, but he is exactly the same now, bless my vet specialist.
sending lots of love to pongo, and im so pleased for his owners who had such a worry with finances. god bless whoever is helping them.
like the others have said, volounteering could mean you getting a job eventually, good luck.
michelle x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor Pongo :sad: Fingers crossed the op goes well


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Pongo, hope it goes well :thumbup:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that he does indeed need the op, but I'm really over the moon that 1) he survived getting hit by a car and only got a broken leg, 2) he's getting the op he needs and 3) it's very likely that he'll be just fine once this is all over. It will be difficult keeping him quiet for a month, but this is really great news for PingPong and Pongo!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck Pongo. May the generous sponsor be rewarded 1000-fold for this great act of kindness.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

good luck pongo!! and may karma reward the generous donor with lots of happiness


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Shame he has to have the op but he is in the best possible place - hope tomorrow goes well  xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Good luck Pongo. May the generous sponsor be rewarded 1000-fold for this great act of kindness.


Ameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Bless him :001_wub: Best wishes and best of luck for his operation tomorrow, can't wait to see him back on his feet and getting up to mischief again :thumbup:

and masses of gratitude to the wonderful member that has funded the treatment, you really are a fantastic person and have a very prestigious seat awaiting you in heaven!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww good luck Pongo!!

Thank you our dear generous sponsor xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wishing you all the best Pongo for your op tomorrow.
Thank you also to the very kind person who donated the money for the op.
You have truly given a gift of life for Pongo xx
I really hope good things will come to you through out your life as you so well deserve some xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well for Pongo's op tomorrow, sending lots more positive and healing vibes (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

That is good news. Sorry if my post offended you.

You need to make sure that you have a plan for what to do if your furbaby becomes ill again. Insurance and savings are the way forward. 

If you volunteer at the shelter - see if you can get their help if anything else happens. 

More pics please!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

good luck for tomorrow Pongo healing thoughts coming your way 

viv xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Latest update on Pongo
> 
> He will need to be kept caged for at least a month after the operation


I recently bought a good size dog cage so I could assist with transporting dogs for Animallifeline if required.

If little Pongo needs to borrow it for his enforced rest, I am happy to supply.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope all goes well with Pongo and his op.

Ive always said about Guardian Angels at Rainbow Bridge, but I think that they are closer to us than we think.

For the Mystery benefactor - you are definately a Guardian Angel, and after all the horrible things we hear about the human race, there is good and you have so proved this

Well done and thank you for being an angel to this little one and his owner

Clare xxx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I recently bought a good size dog cage so I could assist with transporting dogs for Animallifeline if required.
> 
> If little Pongo needs to borrow it for his enforced rest, I am happy to supply.


I have borrowed one of of my boyfriends family been rushing around trying to get everythig sorted incase he came home today 

Thankyou for the kind offers & kinds words everyone


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

*A message from Pongo's benefactor*

The benefactor has asked me to post this on their behalf -- they have been reading all the messages of thanks & appreciation for their donation for Pongo's treatment, and are very touched by the kind words.:001_wub:

Thank you all


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad you are sorted. Hope he is soon on the mend.


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Im.sorry to hear little pongo was so.badly hurt but am relieved he us getting his treatment, send him my love n kisses xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

chillminx said:


> Latest update on Pongo
> 
> Ping Pong says she has had a phone call from the vet. The x-ray has shown that Pongo has a fractured thigh, a piece of bone has broken off, so he will need an operation.
> 
> ...


I hope Pongo's op goes smoothly tomorrow & he recovers just as well as our old MC did when he decided to smash his leg up  he was crated for 6 weeks :scared: but coped much better than I did 

A big thank you to Pongo's guardian angel to :thumbup:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Just found this thread - thank you Pingpong for keeping us updated.

I hope tomorrow's op goes smoothly.

It's great to know that there are still some wonderful people out there, so a big thank you to Pongo's guardian angel.

And pingpong, I have the feeling, that is the beginning of something great for you - who knows where your volunteering will lead you - work and learn new skills - it will really benefit you in your job hunting, and who knows - perhaps you will find yourself working with animals in the future - what a great idea, whoever thought of it.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

chillminx said:


> *A message from Pongo's benefactor*
> 
> The benefactor has asked me to post this on their behalf -- they have been reading all the messages of thanks & appreciation for their donation for Pongo's treatment, and are very touched by the kind words.:001_wub:
> 
> Thank you all


It is we who are are touched  i'm still blown away by this act of kindness . Whoever you are , you are amazing xx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Here is pongos new home for the next 4-6 weeks all ready for when he arrives home 

Pomgo is having his operation tomorrow & he will either be home tomorrow or the next day  he is very missed at home & we cant wait to have our little man back 

I would just like to say that i really am grateful & so aprecciative of the person who is fundingongos treatment & i am looking forward to start volunteering at our local rspca animal centre 

Thankyou to everyone for there kind words & well wishes to pongo 

More updates & photos tomorrow  xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm so pleased Pongo is going to get his care and genuinely wish something great happens to your benefactor. Don't bring more animals home, tho. Hope all goes fantastically.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Just a little advice:
Take the mat out of the cage. It will get dirty and stink to hell as it will get litter, food, water and all sorts thrown over it. I know from experience 

Put some t-shirts or blankets in for Pongo to cuddle up in.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Great that pongo is getting the treatment he needs!
Whoever you are you are an amazing lovely person.

Wish all the luck in the world to pongo x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you very much for your latest update Ping Pong 

Pleased to know you are all prepared for Pongo's return home. 

I hope his recovery will progress smoothly and he will tolerate living in the cage for the next month or so. I am sure you will be there to comfort him all the time whenever he needs reassurance. 

I bet you will be delighted to have him back home again!

Looking forward to hearing regular updates of the little sweetie's progress:thumbup:


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pongo has got some blamkets i will put them in there instead . Thanks for advice 


Yes i cant wait to have him home his very missed 



Updates when i know more 

Thankyoi for kind words &well wishes  xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope the op today went well.

Sending vibes.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope the Op went ok! been thinking about him today xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope Pongo's op went well today xx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Pongo's op went well today. :thumbup:

He is back at the original vets and they are keeping him in over night. The OP can bring him back home tomorrow afternoon.

He has been chipped too.

Now it is all up to Pongo and we all hope he has a speedy recovery :001_wub:


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pongo's operation went really well, when i rang the vets earlier they said he was just recoverig from the anesthetics & he will be kept in over night & i will be able to pick him up tomorrow some time  i cant wait to have our little man back at home hes really missed 

More updates & pictures when hes home  x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Great news! I hope he won't mind being crated too much. Hurry home, Pongo   xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear all went well with Pongo's op and he can come home tomorrow  :thumbup:

Here's to a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That's great!! So glad it went well.

bet you can't wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats great news.:thumbup:
When you get him home, give him a big kiss from us.
Look forward tothe next update.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Brilliant news :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant news  xx


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Have a speedy recovery pongo  x


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have just got Pongo back from the vets, he looks really happy & his normal self 

He has a check up appointment on monday to make sure hes doing okay  & then i have to take him back in 10 days to have his stitches taken out  (& his collar taken off).

I dont think he realises hes in a cage yet bless him, hes not meowing or anything so fingers crossed he wont hate the cage too much  but he definately doesnt like his collar at all 

I am so grateful to the amazing person funding Pongo's treatment, it is really very appreciated by me & Pongo 

Off to my local RSPCA Shelter tomorrow to enquire about volunteering 

More Updates Coming Soon


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update, glad Pongo is recovering and good luck to you for tomorrow


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

This is really wonderful news.
I hope Pongo will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased to hear Pongo's is home with you  Wishing him a really speedy recovery xx

Good luck and hope all goes well tomorrow  let is know how you get on.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just a little update on pongo 

I have taken him to the vets this afternoon for a follow up appointment & the vet said she is really really happy with Pongo's progress, the vet let him walk around in the consultation room he was walking around being nosey, having a little look out the small window in the door (back to his usuall adorable nosey self) He has an appointment next monday to have his stitches taken out, his collar off & to arrange gradually increasing his exercise to strengthen the muscles in his leg 

Thanks for kind words & replys


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so glad he's making good progress


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Grt news so pleased for pongo   xx


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for updating us Ping Pong Very pleased to hear Pongo is doing so well and the vet is happy with his progress! 

What a little trooper Pongo is, to have come through so much and dealt with it all so well. A very brave little boy. :thumbup:

Hoping his progress continues apace, and looking forward to further updates as and when.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased to hear that Pongo is doing so well and the vet is happy with his progress  Xx


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Very glad to hear the news! And please can we have clearer pics!! Want to see Pongo in high resolution cuteness!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

yay pongo  im so happy he is doing so well  hope the interview went well for the rspca


----------



## Laura87 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello - new to PF but have been reading all the posts about Pongo. Glad he is doing so well he is a little trooper! Sending lots of get well wishes (I have also had my cat in recovery after a major op for the last few weeks so I know how difficult it is!) xx

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Great to hear that the little fella is doing well.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Great news...
I am going to need to be off-line for a bit, but I keep putting it off.
With all these roller coaster threads at the moment, I daren't pull the plug on my computer for the necessary rewiring and switching modems and router....

Hubby will need to reconfigure the entire system....
Keep telling him to wait because I want the updates....


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just a little update on pongo 

Hes doing great, hes finished his course of antibiotics now & just has his painkillers that he has once a day  hes doing really well, doesnt really like his cage much but he just sleeps alot of the day & plays with his teddy bear at night 

He gets his stitches out on monday & his collar off, then he will be allowed out of his cage for a little bit of exercise so fingers crossed he recovers well so he can come out of his cage after 4 weeks 

More Updates SOON


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the update Ping Pong Very pleased to hear the little fellow is doing so well:thumbsup: And by the sounds of it being a good boy putting up patiently with being in a cage, bless him! 

Lovely pics He really is a very handsome chap isn't he?  :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pongo is a gorgeous boy :001_wub::001_wub:

Thanks for updating us PingPong  I'm so pleased to hear your little soldier is doing so well


----------



## Laura87 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wonderful news! You will feel much better when he has the collar off, I know my Dom hated it as he's a bit vain! lol xx

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Pongo's got beautiful eyes. He is really handsome!

Well done for looking after him so well!


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great to hear he's doing well :thumbup:


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> Pongo's got beautiful eyes. He is really handsome!
> 
> Well done for looking after him so well!


Yes he has got gorgeous eyes 

Aww thankyou  hes very loved little pongo


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Thank you for the update Ping Pong Very pleased to hear the little fellow is doing so well:thumbsup: And by the sounds of it being a good boy putting up patiently with being in a cage, bless him!
> 
> Lovely pics He really is a very handsome chap isn't he?  :001_wub:


Yes hes a gorgeous little thing


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad his recovery is going well!! And hopefully you will really enjoy your volunteering too. A new start for both of you. 

Best of luck to the both of you!!


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have just got back from the vets & Pongo has had his stitches out (he was very good didnt meow or struggle, just sat there & let the vet take the stitches out hes a little star) & he now doesnt have to wear his collar unless he starts licking his wounds alll the time 

He is in his cage now having a good clean bless him & hes allowed out of his cage for 5-10mins every hour (no jumping & running around though) 

Pictures coming soon


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the further update on Pongo Ping Ping Very pleased to hear of his continuing good progress!:thumbup: 

What a little poppet to be such a good boy for the vet! I hope he got some treats for that when he got home?

Great that he is now allowed out of his cage for exercise every hour for 10 mins at a time. That will help to break the day up a bit for him. 

He must be keeping you busy though!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It's really good to keep getting the updates about Pongo. Sometimes it goes all quiet after a crisis, but that hasn't happened here. Thanks for keeping up-to-date. I am sure Pongo's Fairy Godmother is enjoying it too.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Thank you for the further update on Pongo Ping Ping Very pleased to hear of his continuing good progress!:thumbup:
> 
> What a little poppet to be such a good boy for the vet! I hope he got some treats for that when he got home?
> 
> ...


Yes hes got two new toys to play with a tunnel & a toy with a springy pompom 

Yes hes keeping me busy but its okay because hes our little pongo 

Thanks for all the nice comments & wishes 

x


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pictures of Pongo 

xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> Pictures of Pongo
> 
> xx


Aw bless him!! :001_wub:

(My Pixie is sharing the hairless feeling at the moment, as she's just been spayed!!) xx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Picture of Pongos new toys, not a very good picture but the blue toy has a ball inside the bottom bit that he can spin round but cant get out & in the tunnel there is a pompom hanging down for him to play with 

He loves them 

xx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Aw bless him!! :001_wub:
> 
> (My Pixie is sharing the hairless feeling at the moment, as she's just been spayed!!) xx


Hope she's doing okay 

xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> Hope she's doing okay
> 
> xx


Yes thanks, she has a small wound like Pongo's but smaller, she is really perking up now, after a quieter couple of days.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anybody know what format you upload the pitapata age counter things into the signature part please 

Thanks in advance


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> Does anybody know what format you upload the pitapata age counter things into the signature part please
> 
> Thanks in advance


Woops ive done it now, had to remove the bits in brackets either side 

Thanks

xx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just checking the signature is working 

x


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> Just checking the signature is working
> 
> x


Edited ticker 

xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update PingPong 

So pleased Pongo is doing so well and continues to improve  

What a good boy for the vet  and I bet he's loving his new toys


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I've got the same toys as you....well had. They destroyed the ball toy within 2 days, ripped the dangly toy off :incazzato:

But they love the tunnel although it has suffered a lot! Mine love darting through it though so keep an eye on Pongo that he does not get too excited 

Keep updating us, I love good news :001_wub:


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks for the update PingPong
> 
> So pleased Pongo is doing so well and continues to improve
> 
> What a good boy for the vet  and I bet he's loving his new toys


Yes hes loving his new toys  having a nap in his cage now underneath his teddy bear looks so cute 

Thanks for the kind words 

xx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> I've got the same toys as you....well had. They destroyed the ball toy within 2 days, ripped the dangly toy off :incazzato:
> 
> But they love the tunnel although it has suffered a lot! Mine love darting through it though so keep an eye on Pongo that he does not get too excited
> 
> Keep updating us, I love good news :001_wub:


He just lies in the tunnel & paws the pompom inside soo cute, he peers out & looks at us (he thinks we cant see him :crazy

At the moment we are just letting him out 5 minutes every hour (unless hes just sleeping next to us ) So hopefully he will recover quickly, hate seeing him in the cage 

They are the perfect toys for him, he loves them :001_wub:

Thanks for the advice & kind wishes :thumbup:

xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Great to hear Pongo is doing well  xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww bless Pongo, he is the perfect patient.
Im so glad for you both that he will be as good as new in a few weeks 
You sound like a really good mum too. x


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone 

Just another little update on gorgeous little Pongo :001_wub:

After speaking to the Vet who did Pongo's operation, the veterinary grou have advised me not to let Pongo out at all :nonod:, so lots of snuggles & cuddles in the cage instead 

Pongo also has a Check-Up Appointment in 2 & a half weeks to check on his recovery & then fingers crossed he will be allowed out of his cage after this :thumbup:

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor little Pongo!! He must be getting quite frustrated but what a fantastic cat mummy you are!

Don't forget to give him lots of extra snuggles from us lot on PF 

Thank you for keeping us updated too.....it really does mean a lot


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Poor little Pongo!! He must be getting quite frustrated but what a fantastic cat mummy you are!
> 
> Don't forget to give him lots of extra snuggles from us lot on PF
> 
> Thank you for keeping us updated too.....it really does mean a lot


Aww thankyou  he is very spoilt with lots of cuddles from everyone 

Im going to get him some smaller toys tomorrow which he can have in his cage that he wont need to run around alot for (mice toy, balls with bells inside etc) & some new treats to give him through the day to keep him from getting bored 

Thanks For The Kind Words 

xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So so glad Pongo is now well on the way to recovery. Hope you are doing OK too. It's been one roller coaster I am sure.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I missed out on Pongo's progress for a week while being on holiday, but I am very happy he is doing OK. 
He is a real trooper for being so good at the vet's.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just a little update on Pongo 

Hes doing really well, doesnt like his cage very much, he tips his blankets all over the place and attacks his teddy bear bless him 

Check up appointement next friday so fingers cross hes recovering okay, so we can let him out for a few minutes each day 

Here are a couple of pictures 

More updates coming Soon 

xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear lovely Pongo is doing so well Ping Pong:thumbup: Thanks for updating us.  Lovely pics!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased to hear that Pongo's is doing well 

Gorgeous photos :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pongo's vets appointment went really well 

His legs fine hes doing great recovering really well , i asked about his swelling & its not swelling it is just the muscle that is formed 

Hes allowed out 10minutes every hour & two more weeks in the cage & he will be allowed out in the house :thumbup:

Idont think im going to let him outside for a very long time because i dont want him to injure himself again  

Just so nice seeing him out of his cage even though its only 10 minutes its so lovely seeing him out & playing :thumbup:

Thanks for all the kind wishes 


xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats really great news, before you know it Pongo will be cage free and snuggling up to you in bed

He is a gorgeous looking fella


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Thats really great news, before you know it Pongo will be cage free and snuggling up to you in bed
> 
> He is a gorgeous looking fella


Yes hes a right little cutie 

Thankyou 

xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Glad to hear Pongo is doing well  !!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear Pongo is continuing to do so well -- brilliant news!  Only 2 more weeks in the cage -- wonderful!

I don't blame you for not wanting to let him outdoors for a long time. If you live near a road where there is much traffic perhaps it would be best to think of never letting him out again?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Very glad to hear your little fighter is still doing so well! :001_wub:

Could you possibly cat proof your garden, so that he can have access to the outdoors but not be able to roam? I'd be inclined to do that if I were in your position (well, that's what I've done anyway!).

Pongo's a true credit to you- you're doing so well caring for him, long may his progress continue!


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Very pleased to hear Pongo is continuing to do so well -- brilliant news!  Only 2 more weeks in the cage -- wonderful!
> 
> I don't blame you for not wanting to let him outdoors for a long time. If you live near a road where there is much traffic perhaps it would be best to think of never letting him out again?


Yeah there is quite a busy road near us, so i think im just going to let him just go out in the garden supervised not for a long while yet 

Thanks for kind words


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased to hear Pongo is doing well and continuing to improve


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Very glad to hear your little fighter is still doing so well! :001_wub:
> 
> Could you possibly cat proof your garden, so that he can have access to the outdoors but not be able to roam? I'd be inclined to do that if I were in your position (well, that's what I've done anyway!).
> 
> Pongo's a true credit to you- you're doing so well caring for him, long may his progress continue!


It is already cat proofed, the walls are really high brick wallls and theres no gaps in the gates, aslong as we are out in the garden with him i know he wont try to get out or do anything drastic 

Aww thankyou its nice to here people saying im doing a good job his a very spoilt little poppet :001_wub:

Thankyou for the kind words


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> It is already cat proofed, the walls are really high brick wallls and theres no gaps in the gates, aslong as we are out in the garden with him i know he wont try to get out or do anything drastic
> 
> Aww thankyou its nice to here people saying im doing a good job his a very spoilt little poppet :001_wub:
> 
> Thankyou for the kind words


Glad to hear he's doing so well! 

How did he manage to have his accident if the garden is already secure though?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

so pleased little pongo continues to do well! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

pongo has come along way since your first post, im so happy he is getting better.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Good to hear more about Pongo. How about you, have you been able to start volunteering yet?


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thankyou for the kind words everyone 

I have learnt alot since coming on this website, some things not so nice but most people have given me great advice to look after pongo better 

Im not sure how he got out because the walls are very high, he can jump high so that might be how he got, but he wont be going out or a long time certainly not before christmas, im abit appehensive to letting him out again even if he is supervised because he is a very lets say 'energetic' cat & likes to explore but im not sure how he would do as an 'indoor cat' 

I have not heard back from the shelter as yet, but i am going to take a trip up there or ring in the next couple of days 

Thanks for the kind words & advice 

More pictures coming soon


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

If you could put some netting along the top of the walls, he wouldn't be able to get past it, and it would be really cheap too 

Then he'd be totally safe out there


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad to see that Pongo is doing so well - it must be lovely to have him out of the cage, even if it only for a short while.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes it is lovely to see hime out of his cage 

He is allowed out for good next friday yipppeeee 

Cant wait to have him out of the cage so excited 


Thankyou for all the kind words 

xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I eas just wondering how little Pongo was getting on. So glad he's still making progress and getting ever closer to coming out of his cage and being an all around happy little kitten.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone 

im recovering very well & i love my mummy & daddy very much :001_wub: !

Thanks everyone for the well wishes 

Lots of love

Pongo 
ooo
O


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

New pictures of my brave little man


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww love him, hes made of strong stuff...Keep it up Pongo.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone 

Just a little update on Pongo :001_wub:

Hes out of his cage   

Hes going a bit wappy for his first time out, but hes setled down abit now just lying on the floor (hes probably a little tired little bubs)

Pictures Coming Soooonnnn 

xx


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Have been reading this thread since it began! So pleased to hear that Pongo continues to get better. Well done to both of you! Kx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Sorry about the lack of updates on my little ping pong i have been busy working 

Pongo is doing great he has recovered really really well back to his old little self  he still gets a limp when hes tired but i think he will always have that 

he goes out in our back garden and we watch him whilst hes out there he goes out for half an hour at a time  

im so thankful to the lovely person who funded pogos treatmemt thanks o that person i get o keep my little pongo for many years  &i am saving money every month incase of any emergencies  

Pictures below 

x


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm happy to read pongo's all healed and well.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for the update!

Nice to see someone come back and post once the cat is better and not only when they need help. Please stay in touch and the next time you need the weird PF bunch we will be there for you.

Congratulations on the job too!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just read your original thread from start to finish! Wow what a generous offer from someone on here! We have lots of angels on PF! 
Im so glad Pongo is now all healed and well and well done on the job front too!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for updating us pingpong 

Great to hear Pongo is doing well  and Congrats on the job :thumbup:

Gorgeous pics of him :001_wub: he's grown quite a bit


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow look how big he's got   So pleased to hear he is all healed now. You've done a wonderful job with him xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

This is truly great news!!
Lovely to see Pongo all grown up and in good health.

Please keep us updated with more pics of the gorgeaous Pongo!!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad to hear this - thankyou for coming back and telling us. Pongo has really grown while he has been in that cage! Congratulations on your job too. 

I hope that Pongo's angel reads your update and has a little glow of pride at such a happy outcome.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

More pictures of my gorgeous little Pongo 


x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Goodness me PingPong, he is a big boy now isn't he?  

Lovely to see him looking so well and happy. So pleased he has made such a good recovery, thanks to your devoted love and care.

Thank you for updating us hun


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Goodness me PingPong, he is a big boy now isn't he?
> 
> Lovely to see him looking so well and happy. So pleased he has made such a good recovery, thanks to your devoted love and care.
> 
> Thank you for updating us hun


He has got a lot bigger but he is still quite small my mum has cats too&her cats look like giants compared to Pongo 

More pictures&updates coming soon 

x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great news that Pongo has healed and all well again  xxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

He's looking absolutely fab!!!! Keep the pictures come


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pongos newest discoveries 

Getting in the washing machine&tumble dryer 

&that radiators are warm 

x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> Pongos newest discoveries
> 
> Getting in the washing machine&tumble dryer
> 
> ...


Aww he sounds very very well 

How old is he now?


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Aww he sounds very very well
> 
> How old is he now?


Hes about 9months now 

x


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pictures of Pongo in his new bed with his teddy bear&warm bag 

&pongo trying to help me with my NVQ work (sleeping in the middle of my folder) 

Such a cutie!


HEs doing great just have a snooze now 

we had a lovely surprise the other day he was playing in the back garden wen he came back in he brought in a worm ewwww lots more little presents to come im guessing!


x


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> He is such a cutie!


Hes so sweet isnt he 

Loveee him!

x


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Me too! Everything was well worth it :001_wub:


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone 

Pongo is doing great he has been dewormed & deflead today so he isnt my friend right now 

He has a lovely new collar with a cat charm with his name&number on the back 

Happy New Year to everyone on PET FORUM 

From

Me&Pongo


x


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Happy new year! May I ask how Pongo got his name? We have a Pongo too!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Pongo is doing great he has been dewormed & deflead today so he isnt my friend right now
> 
> ...


My 2 always sulk when I flea and worm them 

Wishing you and Pongo a Happy and Healthy 2013 xx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Happy new year! May I ask how Pongo got his name? We have a Pongo too!!!


Well i was looking up cat names on the internet trying to find something unique then i just saw him running around the front room like a madhead so pongo just seemed to suit 

x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy New Year Pingpong and Pongo! Very pleased to hear Pongo is doing so well, the handsome fellow! 

Best wishes for good things in 2013!


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Im so happy for you both


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> Well i was looking up cat names on the internet trying to find something unique then i just saw him running around the front room like a madhead so pongo just seemed to suit
> 
> x


Thats awesome! Ours was so jumpy he looked like he was on a pogo stick... and my silly OH thought it was called a pongo stick....


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I remember reading this story right from the beginning. So glad everything turned out well and that you take the time to give us updates. Happy New Year to you and Pongo! Kx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

UPDATE ON PONGO  !!!!!

not been on in a while so i thought i would come onto pet forum & give everyone an update on my little pongo 

He is doing absolutely great, he has recovered so well, back to his own self now, he has grown so much 

Pictures below, thankyou for all advice given in past & more to come 

x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Fantastic to see him fully recovered!! 

He's one very handsome fella, too! :001_wub:


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

He is beautiful!!! :001_wub:

I am so glad you stayed on the forum when you first came on and got loads of abuse. The forum pulled together and we were able to save your little mite. 

And hasn't it paid off!

Thank you very much for updating us


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations are in order.

He looks marvellous.
One happy, healthy cat!!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi PingPong 

Thanks for the update and pics of your handsome boy :001_wub: :001_wub:

So pleased to hear he's recovered well and back to his old self  and yes, he has grown so much


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow look at him! 
You would never think what he's been through,and you!

Thank you for updating us


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hasn't he grown in to a handsome boy! I did wonder about you both sometimes - hope all is well and stays that way, and thanks for coming back with the lovely update. We needed that.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wow! Now this is where we really do need to have another forum party! 

This just proves this forum CAN achieve some great things when everyone pulls together and helps a newbie in a crisis 

Pongo is looking lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi PingPong -- lovely to have your update. Fabulous photos too

Pongo is looking fantastic, and wow, you are right -- he has really grown a lot!! 

He has gone from being a very cute kitty to being a very handsome fellow, love him. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Great to hear from you, thank you so much. Take care of yourself and Pongo.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hes just has his 1st birthday  lots of treat,toys &a new radiator bed which he is just glued to all the time 

i will update again soon with new pictures 

thanks for all the support petforumers 

x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, who's grown into a handsome young man then :001_wub: Lovely to see him looking so well - thanks for the update :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww he is gorgeous and looks v loved too  welldone u xxxx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww he is gorgeous and looks v loved too  welldone u xxxx


he is so spoilt, such a lovely cat playful & snuggly all in one bless him

x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

PingPong123 said:


> he is so spoilt, such a lovely cat playful & snuggly all in one bless him
> 
> x


Then he deserves every bit of spoiling he gets PP! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww lovely to see him fit abd healthy and what a beauty he has turns into
Thank you for updating us x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, hello pongo xxx

You look gorgeous and good to hear your being spoilt xxx


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

HELLO PETFORUMERS 

just thought i would come on here & leave a little update about pongo 

he is getting on great all recovered & back to his little self, also getting on very well with my mums other 2 cats alfie & billie, which are also to very gorgeous boys 

so grateful for all the advice & well wishes i have recieved since joining this website 

& also a MASSIVE MASSIVE thank you to pongo's guardian angel, who saved his injury & from him having to go away from his family & home, forever grateful 

Love to all 


x


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Lovely to hear that all is fine. Just went back a few pages to look at Pongo again. He is just so handsome!

Thank you for not forgetting us mad PF'ers


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi PingPong  Thanks for updating us on Pongo 

So pleased to hear all is well with your gorgeous boy :001_wub: and he's now fully recovered and back to his usual self :thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ah, i just read this thread and i've gone all gooey,there so much love and respect , mind you i was going a bit gooey anyway after seeing the goregous Pongo,x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi PingPong -- lovely to hear from you - thank you for the update 

So pleased to hear your gorgeous boy is completely recovered now and enjoying life to the full 

I agree with you, you & Pongo were very blessed to have had such a kind, 
generous guardian angel, who stepped in to help at the hour of your greatest need.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone

Pongo is doing great

know its been a while since an update been very busy

Here are some pictures of pongo hope everyone is well

THANKYOU FOR ALL SUPPORT GIVEN 

x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Pingpong  I hope you're well  lovely to hear from you 

Now look at that handsome young man :001_wub: :001_wub: and hasn't he grown  

So pleased to hear Pongo is doing so well :thumbup: thank you for the pics and updating us xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Pongo is looking great, what a wonderful surprise to see him


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the replies

Pongo is so great and is a s spoilt as ever just changed him to a new range of cat food reccommended by his vets

I have a new job so a little emmergency pongo fund is well on its way


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, Pongo looks really great now 

Thank you very much for updating us every now and then, it is much appreciated!

May I ask what food your vet recommended?


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> Wow, Pongo looks really great now
> 
> Thank you very much for updating us every now and then, it is much appreciated!
> 
> May I ask what food your vet recommended?


It was Science Plan for growing cats or along the lines of growing cats its amazing he has bulked up so much he had a heart check not so long ago at vets flead and wormed, so uch healthier his coat and fur just looks amazing

x


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Just had a look, wow, that's expensive! 

If you want to feed good food which is still nice to your purse may I recommend the following?

Butchers classic
Natures Menu
Smilla

They have got a good meat ratio without costing too much and I promise Pongo will thrive very well on these  And it won't cost you an arm and a leg


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> Just had a look, wow, that's expensive!
> 
> If you want to feed good food which is still nice to your purse may I recommend the following?
> 
> ...


i will look in to them definately thank you

its expensive but it has done him the world of good really improved him but i will have a look at the others thank you very much for the recoomendation   

x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lovely to see an update - he looks amazing, well done!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww he does look great , i can only second butchers classicas a hight protein no grain wet food that is cheap and easy to buy from a supermarket , i feed it along side raw and i cant believe how my slim sleek panther cat has turned into a well built chunky macho handsome shiny panther cat in the space of a couple of mths , i hardely ever need to resort to felix now and have found that he loves feline farye as well - 70 %tuna sachets so i get this for emergencies 

raw really is the best for good healthy shiny coats and dental care , 

happy that you have found a food that has helped your cat a lot but now he has his condition back on track you can afford to reduce this food if you like and introduce other good nutritional content and that will prevent him from turning into a rather fussy spoilt cat and save you a few pennies as well , yeay hich no doubt you can spend on toys , lol, 
thanks for the lovely update and best wishes


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi PingPong, very pleased to hear all's well with the gorgeous Pongo:thumbsup:
:glare::001_wub:

Not sure which Hills the vet recommended, was it the Optimal Care for age 1 onwards? If so the reason it may be beneficial for him is because it contains 
fish oil, which cats need in their diet to keep their coats in good condition. If it is the dry food Hills then it is not a good food for Pongo, wet food is much better for him. Especially if you want to keep vet's bills to a minimum in the years to come. 

You can buy salmon oil to add to a good wet food diet.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Good to get an update again. He is looking well -who is his handosme friend? Also glad for you that you have a new job - exciting.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

He is looking. just gorgeous xxx


----------

